

Electric Forcefield Space Sailing-Ship Tech Gets EU Funding - hornokplease
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/12/13/finnish_solar_windjammer_cash/

======
iwwr
This is actually big news. Unlike a solar sail, which needs a delicate
reflective sheet, an electric sail would use simple, straight conductor
cables, simpler to manufacture.

More here: <http://www.electric-sailing.com/>

